# Der schuelerthread



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

Hallo,
hier koennt ihr ueber die Schule und lehrer ablaestern,
aber auch die die schon erwachsene sind,koennen ueber ihre schulzeit plaudern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls es soetwas schon gab,verweist mich auf die sufu,aber bitte keine lol ihr kleine kinder-flames

um mal was zu sagen:

findet ihr es ok wenn sich 2 burschen nach der schule pruegeln,ohne das das in der nahe der schule ist,sie dann eine schulverwarnung kriegen Oo
ich mein keiner wurde verletzt also was gehts den lehrer an?


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> um mal was zu sagen:
> 
> findet ihr es ok wenn sich 2 burschen nach der schule pruegeln,ohne das das in der nahe der schule ist,sie dann eine schulverwarnung kriegen Oo
> ich mein keiner wurde verletzt also was gehts den lehrer an?



seit froh das ihr noch zur schule geht 

wenn man Arbeiten muss gibts nicht mehr so viel freiheiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu deiner Frage solange es auf dem Schulweg passiert glaube ich ja ist es gerechtfertigt


----------



## dalai (24. September 2008)

/schulzeiterinnerungen suchen --> nichts finden --> alles verdrängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Antwort auf deine Frage:
Geht die Schule eigentlich gar nicht so viel an, Schulen machen solches jedoch  Zeug sehr viel, eigentlich hätten sie doch nur in ihrem Gelände das Recht, solche Sachen wie Schlägereien zu bestrafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (24. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> seit froh das ihr noch zur schule geht
> 
> wenn man Arbeiten muss gibts nicht mehr so viel freiheiten
> 
> ...



Also wenn beide Schüler der Schule sind, und es auf dem Schulweg passiert, darf die Schule das machen? Also die betreffende Person kann froh sein, die Schule hätte ihn auch bei der Polizei anzeigen können, eine Anzeige ist schlimmer als eine Schulverwarnung.


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

es ist gerechtfertigt aus dem einfachen grund.... auf dem Wg zur Schule und auf dem weg nach hause..natürlich nur auf dem direktesten weg .. das heißt nicht nochmal zur pommes bude kurz wat essen holen...seid ihr über die Schule versichert..das heißt wenn euch da wat passiert kommt die versicherung der schule für auf..sprich arzt kosten etc etc... das bedeutet auch wenn ihr euch da prügelt udn du brichst jmd die nase ..geht das erstmal zu der versicherung von der schule und die kommen dann zu dir...sprich auch auf den weg der schule haben lehrer etc  das recht euch für sowas zu bestrafen oder ähnliches

also überleg dir das das nächste mal  wenn du dich prügelst


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Also wenn beide Schüler der Schule sind, und es auf dem Schulweg passiert, darf die Schule das machen? Also die betreffende Person kann froh sein, die Schule hätte ihn auch bei der Polizei anzeigen können, eine Anzeige ist schlimmer als eine Schulverwarnung.



soweit ich das noch weiß ist es so das die Versicherung der Schule den Schulweg der Schüler mit versichert

ergo hat die schule da noch das Recht zu bestrafen

kenn ich zumindest noch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ok Dracun hat mich bestätigt


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

das war nicht mal auf dem schulweg sondern erst spaeter NACHDEM wir uns getroffen haben nach dem nachausekommen


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> es ist gerechtfertigt aus dem einfachen grund.... auf dem Wg zur Schule und auf dem weg nach hause..natürlich nur auf dem direktesten weg .. das heißt nicht nochmal zur pommes bude kurz wat essen holen...seid ihr über die Schule versichert..das heißt wenn euch da wat passiert kommt die versicherung der schule für auf..sprich arzt kosten etc etc... das bedeutet auch wenn ihr euch da prügelt udn du brichst jmd die nase ..geht das erstmal zu der versicherung von der schule und die kommen dann zu dir...sprich auch auf den weg der schule haben lehrer etc  das recht euch für sowas zu bestrafen oder ähnliches
> 
> also überleg dir das das nächste mal  wenn du dich prügelst





Was lernen wir daraus?

Richtig! Wir laden jemanden ein und prügeln uns dann darum, wer die Pommes zahlen darf...............^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2008)

Ich denke es ist eine ganz einfache Analogie...
Wenn jemand schon soweit degeneriert ist, das er sich, mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit, wegen Nichtigkeiten prügelt...
Bzw. schon solch ein Aggressionspotential inne halt würde ich demjenigen auch erstmal eine SchulVerwarnung aussprechen, damit der sofort merkt, das er sich am Riemen reißen muss und nicht so weiter machen kann...

Wobei ich auch weiß, dass den meisten eine Verwarnung oder sogar ein von der Schule fliegen herzlichst Scheiß egal sein wird...


----------



## iggeblackmoore (24. September 2008)

Nahja, ich habe fast nur coole Lehrer...
Außer eine, die ist Alkoholikerin und starke Raucherin und wenn wir Gruppen arbeiten bekommen oder einen Film gucken, geht sie raus und holt den Flachmann raus oder raucht sich gemütlich eine im Flur, was ich total übertrieben und krank finde...


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Nahja, ich habe fast nur coole Lehrer...
> Außer eine, die ist Alkoholikerin und starke Raucherin und wenn wir Gruppen arbeiten bekommen oder einen Film gucken, geht sie raus und holt den Flachmann raus oder raucht sich gemütlich eine im Flur, was ich total übertrieben und krank finde...



ich würde da ehr sagen reif für die Rente ^^

wer weiß was ihr mit der schon alles angestellt habt


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

tja 
*zitat:

Wenn jemand schon soweit degeneriert ist, das er sich, mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit, wegen Nichtigkeiten prügelt...
Bzw. schon solch ein Aggressionspotential inne halt würde ich demjenigen auch erstmal eine SchulVerwarnung aussprechen, damit der sofort merkt, das er sich am Riemen reißen muss und nicht so weiter machen kann...

Wobei ich auch weiß, dass den meisten eine Verwarnung oder sogar ein von der Schule fliegen herzlichst Scheiß egal sein wird...


------
1.
wenn mir wer *hust* zwischen die beine tretet ist das keine nichtigkeit

2.
wenn du weiblich bist erklaert das alles.
wenn manlich,glaub ich nicht das jemand in seiner schulzeit nie sich mit jemandem geschlagen hat.

3.

mir ist es nicht egal,ob ich fliege,in dem fall ist mir das doch egal
wenn sich 2 buben herumschlagen ist das ja nix besonderes,wenn keiner verletzt wird


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (24. September 2008)

Kümmert euch lieber um eure Rechtschreibung!


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 2.
> wenn du weiblich bist erklaert das alles.
> wenn manlich,glaub ich nicht das jemand in seiner schulzeit nie sich mit jemandem geschlagen hat.



bin männlich und brauchte mich trotzdem nicht schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (24. September 2008)

Ich bin ein frischer 11er auf dem örtlichen Gymnasium. Heute Deutsch geschrieben, dann Freitag Latein und dann erstmal Ferien. Also die Oberstufe gefällt mir sehr, muss ich schon sagen. Erstmal Abi schaffen, dann steht studieren auf dem Plan, bin gespannt, wann ich die Schule vermissen werde...wenn ihr das alle so erzählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> bin männlich und brauchte mich trotzdem nicht schlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


als erwachsener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber sag ehrlich:
wie sahs in deiner schulzeit aus?
wahrscheinlich laengst vergessen


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> als erwachsener
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so alt bin ich noch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann mich da noch sehr gut dran erinnern

man muss nur wissen wie man sich gibt damit keiner auf dumme gedanken kommt


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

hat wer ne idee fuer n neues thema?^^

/edit:tja genauso klug wie im unterrichtsbeschaftigung-thread die ganzen  *wir waren brav und haben gelernt* schreier


----------



## Ötzalan (24. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mir ist es nicht egal,ob ich fliege,aber wenns um meine ehre geht,von mir aus.
> wenn sich 2 buben herumschlagen ist das ja nix besonderes,wenn keiner verletzt wird




Ehre? Hat er deinen Clan ausgelöscht oder deinen Stammesältesten beleidigt? 
Ehre als Begriff wird neuerdings gerne von Jugendlichen als Motiv zum Prügeln benutzt. Ich finde das bemerkenswert, weil mir das nicht eingefallen ist als ich in der Schule Keile austeilte und einstecken musste.

Ich finds allerdings auch normal das so eine Art "natürlicher" Abrieb stattfindet. Sehen wir es wie es ist: Bengel und Männer kloppen sich halt. Das weibliche Gegenstück reisst sich Gliedmassen aus und Sie wollen Blut sehen! Ich weiss noch wie entsetzt ich mal vor zwei sich prügelnden Mädels stand und mir dachte "Die meinens wirklich ernst, aua..."


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

er hat mich in die eier getreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch wie entsetzt ich mal vor zwei sich prügelnden Mädels stand und mir dachte "Die meinens wirklich ernst, aua..."



da sollte man nicht dazwischen gehen denn dann bekommt erst von beiden was ab, bevor sie sich wieder gegenseitig behaken ^^


und dazu lieber Dragon1

/edit:tja genauso klug wie im unterrichtsbeschaftigung-thread die ganzen *wir waren brav und haben gelernt* schreier

falls das an mich ging


man kann sich wehren wenn man Angegriffen wird ok

aber allgemein mann muss sich nicht prügeln, wenn man schon so genug respekt von den anderen hat


----------



## Ti_Zero (24. September 2008)

> findet ihr es ok wenn sich 2 burschen nach der schule pruegeln,ohne das das in der nahe der schule ist,sie dann eine schulverwarnung kriegen Oo
> ich mein keiner wurde verletzt also was gehts den lehrer an?




Ehrlich gesagt, nein find ich nicht OK.

Nach unserem Abschluss sind wir an den Main (Fluss) gegangen und haben ein wenig gefeiert, dabei sind ein paar (u.a. auch ich) von der Brücke gesprungen (reiner Spaß).
Ich wurde zum Glück nicht erwischt.
Das die Polizei sich da mit auseinandersetzt ist ja irgendwo zu verstehen.
Aber das der eine, der erwischt wurde nun mit der Schule kämpfen muss, damit er sein Abschlusszeugniss bekommt, das ist affig.

Die Kirche sollte man im Hof lassen.

@dragon1

verwechslung mit Respekt? Ganz ehrlich, ihr interpretiert da viel zu viel rein. Lasst die anderen doch machen und feritg aus.


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> @dragon1
> 
> verwechslung mit Respekt? Ganz ehrlich, ihr interpretiert da viel zu viel rein. Lasst die anderen doch machen und feritg aus.


den teil hab ich i-wie net verstanden


----------



## Ti_Zero (24. September 2008)

Ersterer Teil: Egal


zweiterer Teil: Naja, wenn dir jemand zwischen die Beine tretet, versteh ich eine gewisse Wut und das es ärger gibt.
Aber es klangt so das du dich auch provozieren lässt, eben wegen dieser "Ehre". Das find ich sinnlos. Ignorier es, wenn du drauf eingehst, zeigst du quasi schwäche ^^. So empfinde ich das


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

oh.
ok dann edite ich das kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. September 2008)

Wenn du in der Schule wirklich gut bist, kannst dich kloppen wie du willst 
und mit wem du willst. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass das kaum Konsequenzen hat,
geschweige denn Auswirkungen auf die Noten, denn die Lehrer wissen ja, dass du gut bist...
Aber wehe dem, der sich kloppt, aber von den Noten her nicht so gut ist, da fällst du aufm Beliebtheitstreppchen
ganz nach unten und wirst, anstatt gefördert, immer der erste Verdächtige sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2008)

Ich hab mich auch während meiner ganzen Schulzeit nicht geprügelt... ich hatte es nicht nötig... das schlimmste was passiert war, als ich einem eine Ohrfeige verpasst hatte, weil er sich in etwas zu sehr reingesteigert hatte und er mal wieder zur Realität kommen musste...
Wenn jemand dumm kam, wurde er gekonnt ausgeargumentiert bis er nicht mehr wusste wie sein Name gleich noch war ohne gleich wieder in ein Argumentatives Sturzloch gestoßen zu werden...


----------



## Saytan (24. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn du in der Schule wirklich gut bist, kannst dich kloppen wie du willst
> und mit wem du willst. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass das kaum Konsequenzen hat,
> geschweige denn Auswirkungen auf die Noten, denn die Lehrer wissen ja, dass du gut bist...
> Aber wehe dem, der sich kloppt, aber von den Noten her nicht so gut ist, da fällst du aufm Beliebtheitstreppchen
> ganz nach unten und wirst, anstatt gefördert, immer der erste Verdächtige sein.


/sign 

würd ich schlägerei anfangen oder so wäre ich raus -.- aber hab einen in der klasse der ist klassenbester wenn der mal scheiße baut interessierts keinen -.-


----------



## Madrake (24. September 2008)

Rechtslage...

Solange du dich auf dem Schulweg befindest haftet die Schule für dich.

Das betrifft sowohl der Weg zur Schule und der Nachhauseweg... - man darf demzufolge keine Umwege machen, ich geh mal schnell in den Mediamarkt usw. wenn dann einem was passiert haftet die Schule nicht mehr.


ich denk mal das das ganze deshalb so war, und es zu den Schulverweisen kam.


mfg Madrake


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

jo aber das ist es ja nichts mit noten sondern flugverwarnung xD


----------



## Kronas (24. September 2008)

bei uns fühlen sich manche cool und fahren in freistunden zu mc donalds^^

wenn die da durch die mauer vom mc drive fahren... würde dann die schule dafür aufkommen? *teuflische pläne schmiedet*


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei uns fühlen sich manche cool und fahren in freistunden zu mc donalds^^
> 
> wenn die da durch die mauer vom mc drive fahren... würde dann die schule dafür aufkommen? *teuflische pläne schmiedet*




wenn du meinen post dir in ruhe durchliest auf Seite  1 wirst auch du erkennen...das dem nicht so ist ... in einer Freistunde darfst noch nicht mal (rechtlich gesehen) das Schulgelände verlasse...denn wenn was passiert kein Versicherungsschutz da


EDith.... Shite musste mal verbessern konnte man ja kaum entziffern^^


----------



## Kronas (24. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wenn du meinen post dir in ruhe durchliest auf Seite wirst auch du erkennen...das dem nicht si...in einer Freistunde darfst noch nicht mal (rechtlich gesehen) das Schulgelände verlasse...denn wenn was passiert kein Versicherungsschutz da


hät ja klappen können


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Kümmert euch lieber um eure Rechtschreibung!



Da muss ich der Batterie mal recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Ot: Hab mich auch schonma geprügelt. Aber naja .. was der Lehrer nicht weis ?..
Nunja es kommt auf die Sachlage an.
Hauseweg. -> Lehrer können was machen
Schuhlpausenplatz -> Lehrer können was machen (bzw sollten sie !)
Weg von dir zum Mac und dann ins Kino und danach nach hause -> Nix machen düfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja bei mir wars "notwer" Sie waren zu 2t. Da haben sie 2 Nachmittage nachsitzen müssen obwohl sie schlechter davon gekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn du in der Schule wirklich gut bist, kannst dich kloppen wie du willst
> und mit wem du willst. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass das kaum Konsequenzen hat,
> geschweige denn Auswirkungen auf die Noten, denn die Lehrer wissen ja, dass du gut bist...
> Aber wehe dem, der sich kloppt, aber von den Noten her nicht so gut ist, da fällst du aufm Beliebtheitstreppchen
> ganz nach unten und wirst, anstatt gefördert, immer der erste Verdächtige sein.



Wir reden zu Dritt. Lehrer hats genau gesehen
ich und kolege 1 seite schreiben. Anderer Typ Mitwoch nachsitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hach ja 6te klasse war toll ... Lehrer meinte zu mir nur so: Ihr könnt es wenigstens ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (24. September 2008)

Gewalt in der Schule....

1. In der Grundschule hat ein Typ aus unserer Klasse (Sozial degeneriert ³) es mal für nötig befunden, einen Freund von mir als Nigger zu bezeichnen (ernst gemeint)...da hab ich dann festgehalten...

2. Einen anderen habe ich mal aufs Kreuz gelegt...war aber nix ernstes.

3. In der 8. hat mich dann einer geschlagen, weil ich nach ner Gruppenarbeit nicht vortragen wollte...hab zurückgeschlagen, dann wars geklärt.

4. Letztes Jahr meinte unser Klassengangster dann, mich ganz doll drücken zu müssen...hab ihn mit einer lockeren Bewegung gegen die Wand gepfeffert (Einmal Trägheitsgesetz, bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Danach hatte er Respekt vor mir...

Mich wirklich geprügelt hab ich nie.

Und wer sich prügelt ist meiner Meinung nach so niveaulos, dass man ihn getrost ignorieren kann.


----------



## Lurock (24. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Gewalt in der Schule....
> 1. In der Grundschule hat ein Typ aus unserer Klasse (Sozial degeneriert ³) es mal für nötig befunden, einen Freund von mir als Nigger zu bezeichnen (ernst gemeint)...da hab ich dann festgehalten...
> 2. Einen anderen habe ich mal aufs Kreuz gelegt...war aber nix ernstes.
> 3. In der 8. hat mich dann einer geschlagen, weil ich nach ner Gruppenarbeit nicht vortragen wollte...hab zurückgeschlagen, dann wars geklärt.
> ...


Du kannst dich noch so genau an all das erinnern?
Nebenbei bemerkt, du solltest mich ignorieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

ich weis auch noch realtiv viel aber dann heists hach der is aggressiv und so .. also lass ich es lieber
wobei ich bei sowas mit nachsitzen immer ganz gut weggekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (24. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du kannst dich noch so genau an all das erinnern?
> Nebenbei bemerkt, du solltest mich ignorieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich meine die Leute die stolz darauf sind bzw. so darüber argumentieren wie der TE

Und ich hab ein ziemlich gutes Gedächtnis was so etwas angeht...


----------



## Lurock (24. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wobei ich bei sowas mit nachsitzen immer ganz gut weggekommen bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich musste heute nachsitzen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ham' unsern neuen Geschi-Leherer verarscht, der hat
derbe Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, weil zu Hause seine
Frau die Hosen an hat (die kam sogar schon mal in die Schule,
weil er seine "Lunchbox" vergessen hatte... "Greegoor, hast du nicht
etwas vergessen?"). Deswegen gibt es Stunden in denen
man für den kleinsten Scheiß angeschnauzt wird, dass wird
dann an die Klassenlehrer weitergegeben = nachsitzen.
Und an einem dieser Tage bin ich, ohne mich zu melden, zum
Mülleimer gegangen... 
Und der Arsch grinst während er mich ins Klassenbuch einträgt...
Das wollt ich mir nicht gefallen lassen und hab ihm meine
ganz sachlich meine Meinung mitgeteilt...

Nunja, das ist jetzt das letzte Mal gewesen, musste für den Vorfall insgesamt 3 Mal dableiben.
Zum Schluss bleibt nur zusagen:
Das wars, wie immer, wert!


----------



## Todesschleicher (24. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich musste heute nachsitzen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lehrer sind sowieso toll...

Einige Stichworte zu einem ehemaligen Deutschlehrer von mir:

-Jungfrau
-Bis zu seinem 40. Lebensjahr bei Mami gewohnt
-Dann ist sie gestorben, er wohnt immer noch in dem Haus
-Ihm ist im Unterricht mal die Tasche umgekippt, raus rutschte ein Playboy, Ausrede: "Die lese ich nur wegen den Artikeln"
-Seine favorisierte Sitzhaltung ist: Auf dem Tisch, mit den Händen unter den Hintern geklemmt, die Beine baumelnd
-Verbietet den 13. Jahrgängen auf der Kursfahrt "jegliche sexuelle Kontakte sowie den Konsum von Zigaretten und Alkohol
-Fotografiert für sein Leben gerne, meist aber beschissen
-Besitzt einen Windows 95-PC, da alles andere unnützer Schrott ist
-Hat noch nie im Internet esurft, da das Internet Teufelszeug ist
-Besitzt aus demselben Grund kein Handy


----------



## K0l0ss (24. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wenn du meinen post dir in ruhe durchliest auf Seite  1 wirst auch du erkennen...das dem nicht so ist ... in einer Freistunde darfst noch nicht mal (rechtlich gesehen) das Schulgelände verlasse...denn wenn was passiert kein Versicherungsschutz da



Muss ich mal etwas verbessern. Wir als Oberstufen-Schüler sind berechtig das Schulgelände wärend den Pausen und Freistunden zu verlassen. Kommt immer gut. Dann gehen wir einfach zum Kollegen 5 Minuten von der Schule entfernt und machen eine 2er LAN.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. September 2008)

Bei mir wars heute mal geil mehr dazu nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> -Seine favorisierte Sitzhaltung ist: Auf dem Tisch, mit den Händen unter den Hintern geklemmt, die Beine baumelnd
> -Verbietet den 13. Jahrgängen auf der Kursfahrt "jegliche sexuelle Kontakte sowie den Konsum von Zigaretten und Alkohol



Das muss er tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt sonst ziemlichen Streß... gibt genug Eltern die deswegen ziemlich ausrasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Über Rechtliche Konsequenzen weiß ich grad nicht genug um da irgendwas zu zu sagen... (Auf unseren Fahrten stand auch immer auf dem Zettel drauf das Drogen also auch Alkohol etc. nicht gestattet sind)
Also wird sowas erstmal grundsätzlich verboten, Jungen und Mädchen immer getrennt etc. 

Und zum anderen Punkt, das ist bequem! *gg*
Ich weiß, dass das wieder geschmacksfrage ist aber so hab ich auch oft aufn Tisch gesessen, wenn ich nen Vortrag gehalten habe (Ich musste nie ablesen, habs mir entweder gemerkt oder einfach improvisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## luXz (24. September 2008)

Hab mich au noch nie ernsthaft in der Schule geprügelt, bissl gerangelt villt^^

Um ma von diesen Prügel-Thema wegzukommen:

Unser Klassenleiter hat im Unterricht mal gefragt wer den alles Killerspiele spielt (wegen den ganzen Amokläufern in den Nachrichten wahrscheinlich) naja ich und einige andere melden sich, dann fragt er noch so wer den alles Zugang zu Waffen zuhause hat, nurnoch ich hab mich gemeldet (Mein Vater is Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) irgentwie hat er mich seitem nichtmehr so Böse angeschaut wie er dass immer macht.


----------



## dragon1 (25. September 2008)

ROFL^^

naja,dann mal an in die schule,heute biss 17:30 -.-
doofes BE


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (25. September 2008)

Bin seit diesem Jahr in der 11, also Oberstufe. Ganz gechillt eigentlich. Endlich das Schulgelände verlassen dürfen! 

Ahja, da fällt mir son schöner Fail unserer Schule ein. Vor unserem Schulgebäude ist ein kleiner Vorplatz, auf dem auch einige Fahrräder abgestellt werden. Dort ist in den Sommerferien ein groooßes Nichtraucherzeichen auf den Boden gemalt worden (r= ca. 1,5m !). Trotzdem stehen wir da immer mit nem ganzen Haufen rum und rauchen. Sieht immer total lustig aus wie alle auf diesem Verbotszeichen stehen und am qualmen sind. 

Sollte ich vielleicht mal ein Foto von machen, for teh failthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So, jetzt schön Mittagessen und dann zu Arbeit. Heute nach Feierabend noch Hausaufgaben... -.-


----------



## Qonix (25. September 2008)

Dazu fällt mir auch noch was ein. Als ich noch in der berufsschule war und wir anch den Sommerferien wieder in die Schule mussten war ein Teild es Pausenplatzes mit weissen und blauen Steinen ne gemacht worden. Im Schulzimmer wurde uns mitgeteilt das die die neue Raucherzone sei und man nur noch dort rauchen dürfe. Das hat aber die Raucher wenig intressiert und haben weiter überall geraucht. Später waren dann gelbe Linien auf dem Pausenplatz (an anderen Osten als das blau / weisse Feld) mit der Beschriftung: Raucherzone. Tja, so kann man auch Geld verschwenden.


----------



## Vincious (25. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das muss er tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sind nich alle in der 13. längst 18?!

naja


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> sind nich alle in der 13. längst 18?!
> 
> naja


mit 5 eingeschult, 1 klasse übersprungen, oder beides zsm^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> sind nich alle in der 13. längst 18?!
> 
> naja



Unterschätze niemals fanatische Eltern...
Egal was passiert, es haftet die Schule, da es eine Schulveranstaltung ist.


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> -Verbietet den 13. Jahrgängen auf der Kursfahrt "jegliche sexuelle Kontakte sowie den Konsum von Zigaretten und Alkohol



das sind doch ehr richtlinien anstatt regeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das muss die Schule/ der Lehrer so machen wer sich dann dran hällt naja man darf sich halt nicht erwischen lasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (25. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> das sind doch ehr richtlinien anstatt regeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja...aber er hat das im Unterricht nochmal gesagt...unter Androhung von Schulverweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (1. Oktober 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> ich würde da ehr sagen reif für die Rente ^^
> 
> wer weiß was ihr mit der schon alles angestellt habt



Nichts, hatte bisher nur fünf Stunden von anfang des Schuljahrs mit ihr Unterricht.
Sie wurde auch ein Jahr bevor ich damals in die Schule kam, vor der Schule im Gebüsch liegend betrunken aufgefunden.
Aber was solls, dann werden die Klausuren einfacher, wenn man nur insgesammt 10 std bio hatte.

Kennt wer Herrn Kleickmann?
Das ist eine Legende unter den Lehrern.


----------

